# Got Lumpy? Got Lumpy? Got Lumpy?



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

*My mailbox does!!!* Lumpold from the good ole UK sent me a nice package!
A nice little shot glass, some hamlet, a guantanamera cristal, psd4 and another stick which you cant see cause the cigar turned when I took the photo! He is shy, LOL! Thanks my bro from the UK! Retaliation will be prompt!


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

nice civgar grim and crazy shot glass hope you got some tequila for it


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice Cigars. Fill the shot glass up with Sambuca and enjoy those cigars.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> Nice Cigars. Fill the shot glass up with Sambuca and enjoy those cigars.


MMMMMMMMMM....Sambuca....

Nice hit there Lumpy!!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Very nice show Lumpy.  I love the warning labels on UK smokes.


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

Jeff said:


> Very nice show Lumpy.  I love the warning labels on UK smokes.


They really make it small don't they?!?!? :r


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> Nice Cigars. Fill the shot glass up with Sambuca and enjoy those cigars.


10/10 for observation... it is, indeed, a sambuca shot glass... Luxardo... Mmmmm... Sambuca.... Don't drink half a bottle in one go.

On a slightly more serious note, Justin, I hope you enjoy the cigars, and they reached you in good condition! And don't feel you have to hog all the Hamlet!

 you should see what those stickers do to RyJ Churchills boxes... Ugh. Talk about ruining aesthetic qualities...


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

On a secondary note.. I hope everyone noticed the instant alarm-bell activating phrase on the Hamlet packet...


----------



## Shaggy17sc (Mar 10, 2005)

Ok, i'm confused. Whats a Hamlet?


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

Lumpold said:


> 10/10 for observation... it is, indeed, a sambuca shot glass... Luxardo... Mmmmm... Sambuca.... Don't drink half a bottle in one go.


Uh what is Sambuca??!?!?!?


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Sambuca is a (sickly) sweet spirt liqour with an aniseed flavour... er... Luxardo is the best! If you can find it... burns quite well.  It's Italian, and it'll knock you for six if you aren't careful... tastes a little bit like kids cough medicene. But sweeter and thicker.


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

Lumpold said:


> Sambuca is a (sickly) sweet spirt liqour with an aniseed flavour... er... Luxardo is the best! If you can find it... burns quite well.  It's Italian, and it'll knock you for six if you aren't careful... tastes a little bit like kids cough medicene. But sweeter and thicker.


Can you get it in the states?


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Uh what is Sambuca??!?!?!? *Justin*

I just love when he says that!!!!!!!

Can you get it in the states? *Justin*

You sure can!!!!!

I sure hope your over your cold, otherwise you'll be stockpiling!!!!!!

once again...War might be hell, but bombing runs are too much fun!!!!! :gn


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Uh what is Sambuca??!?!?!? *Justin*
> 
> I just love when he says that!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Dang it! I should keep my mouth shut! :r :r 
It look like I might be :al and :w more now!!!
I tried that port last night, it was strong but very nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Cool!!!! What did you smoke with it? I always enjoy some Port and a smoke!!!
A sweet spirt and a smoke is great also!!

But really, Please keep asking questions...Just makes an easy target!!!!! :bx


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Cool!!!! What did you smoke with it? I always enjoy some Port and a smoke!!!
> A sweet spirt and a smoke is great also!!
> 
> But really, Please keep asking questions...Just makes an easy target!!!!! :bx


Didnt smoke anything with it I just chugged some from the bottle.
Still cant smoke yet, throat almost better.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

White Sambuca (aniseed): http://800spirits.com/static/page.asp?pitem=143&current_page=2&category=liqueur

Black Sambuca (liqorice):
http://www.wineglobe.com/12108.html

Don't know about prices, look around on froogle or summat (keeps pointing me to the UK page no matter what...)

If you like those, I'll list a few more spirits... I have some Ouzo I could send you! (Insert best Muttley laugh here!)


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Lump, That wouldn't happen to be Greek Ouzo would it?!?!?!  
If so, I know from experience...that it can put a person down if their not careful. Woke up twice and had to be told what happened the night before. I will say that it was SSOOOOOOOO good that it was worth it!!!!


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Lump, That wouldn't happen to be Greek Ouzo would it?!?!?!
> If so, I know from experience...that it can put a person down if their not careful. Woke up twice and had to be told what happened the night before. I will say that it was SSOOOOOOOO good that it was worth it!!!!


I would love to try some of that at my new house!


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

It's times like these we need an 'I'm innocent, really' type smiley...

Yes. Greek Ouzo. If you go out drinking in Greece, keep this by your bed, just in case what you come home with doesn't look to good when you have a hangover. Well, if you get some, keep it by your bed anywhere, just in case.

If Justin passes from sambuca to ouzo and beyond, I shall have to find some Raki. And then start with the Stroh rum and absinthe.


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

Lumpold said:


> If Justin passes from sambuca to ouzo and beyond, I shall have to find some Raki. And then start with the Stroh rum and absinthe.


I have been thinking about ordering some Absinthe from over your way Lump. Shipping is like $65 though!!!!


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Which site are you looking at? Which Absinthe? I know this is going to a completely differnt forum, but lets go... to chat?


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Absinthe!!!!!! Now that's a name I haven't seen nor had in years!!!! I thought the only place you could still get REAL absinthe was in Amsterdam. We can't get it in the USA because of "certain" ingredients. Last time I had that has to have been around 20 years ago!!!!! AAAHHHH, the fun old days of the Marines!!!!


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

It might not have wormwood extract in it, but there is a certain 'sinthe that rocks in at a whopping 89.9%abv or 179.8proof :al I don't think you need hallucinigens at that strength.


----------



## Ninja Vanish (Apr 7, 2005)

Lumpold said:


> It might not have wormwood extract in it, but there is a certain 'sinthe that rocks in at a whopping 89.9%abv or 179.8proof :al I don't think you need hallucinigens at that strength.


Bah, 89.9% that's all? Ha! One word...Moonshine. Pure Grain alcohol. No additives...no special flavors...just pure clear alcohol in a mason jar. It doesn't have any hallucanigenic qualities...but at 199.9 proof...you really don't need any like Lumpy said. And from what I hear abuout Absinthe, a little 'shine probably tastes a WHOLE lot better than that stuff. Of course...they are both illegal in the US...so no help there.


----------

